# How much walking/exercise is appropriate for a puppy?



## SarahLessner (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello - My husband and I recently adopted a 9 week old German Shepherd, Griz. I'm wondering how much exercise is safe/appropriate/necessary for a German Shepherd pup that age. I was reading a few things on how you must be careful with exercising German Shepherd puppies too much because of potentially overworking developing joints/ligaments, etc... but none of these sources I found were real clear about exactly how much is too much.

So... what's an appropriate amount of exercise for a German Shepherd puppy? When is it appropriate to advance exercise duration/intensity? We've taken him on a few walks around the block in the neighborhood and run him around in the backyard and I just want to make sure we exercise him enough... but not TOO much!

Thanks in advance! 

Here's Griz:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my pup was 9 weeks old we played in the house and yard.
i don't think i walked him when he was 9 weeks old. after my pup
had his 2nd round of shots i drove him to the woods and we played 
around but going to woods was more for socialization because there's 
horses, joggers, walkers, runners, birds and dogs in the woods. i started
step training at 10 weeks or 11 weeks old and that was only doing 2 
or 3 steps in the begining. i invited a lot of people to visit so my pup 
would get use to strangers and being petted and treated by them.
at 9 weeks old i think it's more about socializing then exercising.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think at this age, he'll let you know when he's had enough..

I personally, don't do alot of heavy exercising at this age, I take them for walks, hang out in the backyard, do some tugging, playing, but nothing to strenuous..

You can usually tell when enough is enough..They'll just flop down and won't move

Be careful of the heat,,it is HOT HOT here in CT, and tho my shepherd would hang outside /go for a hike all day long if I asked her, I limit her outside time, it's just to darn hot..

You can't keep them in a bubble, but I try to avoid any jumping, hard surface long walking , 

Congrats on your new puppy soooooo CUTE!


----------



## SarahLessner (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks, the heat is definitely an important consideration right now. We live in Austin, TX. He tuckers out pretty quick outside and then is immediately ready to play again when I bring him in... so it's a challenge! I want to take him for walks I just want to make sure that I am not asking him to overdo it. When we play in the yard, he'll just stop and lay down in the shade when he's tired, but if we're on a walk he'll pretty much keep going as long as I'm asking him to.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great hints and tips here ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/111084-proper-exercise-puppies.html


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't think there's anything wrong with taking a 9 week old puppy on a very short walk but I would not let him interact with any other dogs or people you might encounter along the way. I would politely tell people that he's in training and hopefully they will respect that.
Otherwise I'd just play with him in the yard and teach him that you're the most interesting and fun thing he's going to experience.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Feb 28, 2013)

When Daisy was nine weeks old I just played with her in the yard and house, multiple times throughout the day interspersed with crate time. As she gets older (six months old now) the play times get longer. Now she hikes with me, often doing 2+ miles at a time (that's a lot for this pudgy man!) around lakes, mountains, whathaveyou.


----------



## richierichavena (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey everyone! i just brought home a new partner in crime and her name is Sam. I've never had my own GSD before, let alone a pet. She just turned 8 weeks old and i was wondering if now would be a good time to start training her the basic commands such as sit, stay, come etc. Or is it still to early?


----------

